# Finn aging with grace



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a handsome boy! Is that Finn on the cover of The GR Weekly?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning. What a gorgeous face!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Finn wears his sugar face with grace. Love the shot of him bounding through then snow having a blast.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Absolutely stunning pictures of your wonderful boy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He looks great! How's his back doing?


----------



## Kaia's mom (Dec 16, 2011)

Incredible pictures of your boy Finn - thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw, he's got snowflakes on his nose. Finn is so very handsome. Please give him a nose kiss for me.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Attaboy....a true Golden...what Goldens are all about!!! Inspiring photographs.

Pete


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awww Finn you're still just a big adorable puppy playing in the snow. Fabulous pictures.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pictures of your handsome boy!! Beautiful super face.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

His back is feeling so much better,but he is limpy on his right front. I wish I could keep him young.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

His pictures make me smile and my heart sing. What a beautiful boy and love the snow picture.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gorgeous head! What wonderful pictures of a beautiful boy, Jill.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your Finn


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes he is, has any one ever noticed,our white faced babies,are shaped like a heart,the white on their face?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He is a gorgeous sugar faced boy! How old is he now?


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

So much widsom, experience and pride in that face. Such a handsome boy. 

Mike


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a distinguished handsome guy Finn is  Great pics!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I just love Finn's face and heart outlined sugar! What a handsome boy he is, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Just gotta love Mr. Finn. Great pictures Jill.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Finn is and always will be beautiful and majestic. I was thinking he's Gunner's age. Gun is eight almost 9. The look alot alike I think. Snow keep them young!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, the other 9-year-old, end of October birthday Finn says to tell your handsome boy that they're not old, they're just hitting their stride


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

awwww ... look at that gorgeous white face!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, Finn is 9 now.


----------

